# Megaliths



## hitmouse (Oct 3, 2021)

Interesting and evocative piece in the Guardian about the Pentre Ifan cromlech, and the Preseli hills, which I know very well.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 3, 2021)

By Pamela Petro -- appropriate surname for an article about stones.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 3, 2021)

Petro published an unusual book a few years back about coming to Lampeter from the US, learning Welsh, and then travelling the world in the language.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2021)

That's interesting about the purpose of dolmens. And Vicki Cummings is no fringe thinker, but one of the country's leading archaeologists with a specialty in prehistory.


----------

